# Alan.Wake.RF.X360-Apoca



## T-hug (May 4, 2010)

This is p2p, from BCG, same guy that did the SSFIV leak (from what I can tell).

<img src="http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/2003/all/boxshots2/928006_66985.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

NFO: 



Spoiler



<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""!=JJ%$JJCJJJ33CC3$#$Cª!"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""!=##A$$%%#@5%%%A##A$$$$AAA$$$A#!"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""#ðAA#ðMðð55##MWð5555ðWð5AAAðWðA%%A5WðA%%C""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
""""""""""""""""""""""""""=#@#@##ðWMð@55555AA%%%%%%%$$$$5ð@A$$%5AA5%%Að3""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
""""""""""""""""""""""""%@#ðWð###WW#A%[email protected]ð##5A55##A$3JC7((7C7C3#ðAAA%5ð«#ª"""""""""""""""""""""""""
"""""""""""""""""""""C5#ðMMWð#5%AðMð#@##ðW«ð#555#ðð@A$3J3%$=*""""*CCJ$$A#MMðð"""""""""""""""""""""""
"""""""""""""""""""!##ðWM«[email protected]#ðW«Mð######5AA%%%$$$$$$$$%5#%C**""..."*C$$#ðWðð="""""""""""""""""""""
"""""""""""""""""[email protected]@ð[email protected]ððððW«ð#A%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%$$$$$$3JC**""....*J$%ðWðð@!""""""""""""""""""
""""""""""""""""##ððWð5AðððððððA%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%$$33$JCCCª"..."*335WWW«!"""""""""""""""""
""""""""""""""ð@WWWð#5MWððð@A%%$J%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%$3$$5AC""..*ª$3#MM««!"""""""""""""""
"""""""""""""#@WWWð[email protected]«WWð@%%AðW5$$$33$3J3%33J%$3$$$$%$$3$%%$$3$$%%$3$A#3C""""=$$#«««M!""""""""""""""
""""""""""""@ðWWWAA«MWWðA%A#[email protected]%%3#$$#3$%#J$J#%$35%$#%%$#$$%$$%%%%%%%$%#5JC""*C$3$««MWA"""""""""""""
""""""""""ððMMWA5«[email protected]%%@ðð#%%%%%$3$3$$$%#$%$55$%5$%5%$$%$$5%$%%%%%%%%%$$ð#%J!!C%%$#«[email protected]!"""""""""""
"""""""""CðMWWAðMWWð#[email protected]@%%%%%%%$3$$$53$$J%%$$$$$$$5%$$%%%$$$$%%%%%%%%%%[email protected]!!3%%$ð«Mðð"""""""""""
""""""""ð[email protected]ð@%AðW5%%%%%%%%%$$JJ3$%%%%%%%%%%%$$%33%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%A#ð5J7C##$ð«MMð3"""""""""
"""""""5M«[email protected][email protected]%@WW%%A%%%%%%%%%%A%%%%%%%%%%%%A%%%%%%%A%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%ðð@J7$#5%ð««WW"""""""""
""""""=««M3CA#ð#%#ð[email protected]%3CJJ3$A%%%A%3J%A%%%%J%53JJJJ33AA$3J%%%%%$J%A%A%3A%%3J3%%ðMð[email protected]#$ðM««M""""""""
"""""=M«W#CCA#ð%AM«5%%%J3$3J3%%%AJJJJJ%%%3JA%%%$J3A%AAJJJJ3%%%JJ%%%%JJ%%%J3%A%[email protected]«W$3#ð55ðWWM3"""""""
"""""M«M%(C$#@%5ðMð%%%$J3%A$J3%%$J$%JJ%A3JJA%%%$J3%%%3J$%JJ%A3J3%%A%J3%JJ$%%%%%%W«5$%WWA5WWWW3""""""
""""A««#*!3AðA5««A%%%%JJAA%3J%%JJ$$$JC%A3J%%%%%JJ%%%JJ$33CJ%%JJ%%%%$CJJAA%%%%%%%Að«W3#WðAðMWðð""""""
"""C««M="!$#%%[email protected]%%%%%JJ33$%A$JJ3%%AJJ%%JJAAA%AJJ%$JJ$%%%J3A%J3AA%%3$%J3%A%A%%%%%%««%%#[email protected]ð3"""""
"""««WA.!C#AAðMA%%%%%AJ3A%%%A3JAA%%%33A%JJJ33%A33%3J%%%%%J$A%JJ33$$3%%%333$%%%%%%%@Mð%$M«A5««MW3""""
"""««@=.=353ðMð%%%%%%%%%A%%%%%%A%%%A%%%%%%%A%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%AA%%%%%%%%%%%%%Að«A%ð«5AM««ðW""""
""W««C."CAJ5«M%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%A«@%[email protected]«Mðð""""
"=««M*.!$5%WMð%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%MWAAð[email protected]#MMWð="""
"#««@*"=%$ð«M5%$%%%AA%%%%%%%%%%%%%A%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%A%AA%%%%%%%%%%%AAAAA%%%%A%%%%ð«#%5«ðAM«Mð$"""
"««M%!!3$3««#A3JJJJ3J%A%3$JJJ$%%AJJJJJ3$AA3JJJJ33%%A$3JJ3J3A%33%%%%$33JJJ33%%3JJJ3A%5«ð%A««AM««WA!""
"««ðJªª$3%««A%%%AJJ%AA3J3$%A3JJA%J3%%%3J3%J3%%%$3JA%JJ%%%AA%3JJ%%%$33A5JJAA3C3$$AA%%A«M%%M«AW««MA=""
"««#3=CA$ð«W%%%%%JJAA3J3A%%%AJJAAJJ$33$%%%33$33$%A%3J3JJJ3A$C33J%%$J$%%JJAA$JJ$%%%%%A««%%M«Að««MA3""
"««5%C$5A««@%%%A%J3AA$J3%%%%$J353JJ$AA%%%$JJ3%%%$$$J3%%%%%%3J%%J$%3J%%$J$%%%A$JJ%%%%$««A%W«Að«««#A""
"««5#$A%ð«MA%%%A%J$%%$JJ$$33$A%%33%3JJ3$%%C%$JJ33%3C333333$J$$$%JCJ3%%$J%%%%$333$%A%%««A%ð«Að«««#A""
"««[email protected]%W«ðA%%%%%$%%%%$$$$%%%$$%$$%$$%$33$$$$$$$$33$33$$%%%$%$$$%$%%$$%$%%%33$%%%%%%%M«AAð«Að«««#A""
"««@@#@$M«@A%%%%%A%%%%%%%%%%$$$$$$$$$$$%$%$3333$$%%$$$$33$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$%%%%%%%%%««AAð«Að«««#A""
"««ð[email protected]@%««@A%%%%%%%%$$%%$$$$$$$$$$$$33$3$$333333333333333333333333$$$$$$$$$$$$$%%%%%%«M%AW«AW««M#$""
"««ð[email protected]%««@A%%%%%$%$$$%333%$$$$$33333333333333333333333$333$$3$3$3$3$$$$$$$$$$$%%%%%%«WAAW«AW««M#$""
"««W«MM%««ðA%%%$$$$$3JJJJJJJ$33333333333333333333333333333$CJJJJJJJ333333$$$$$$$$$$$A«@AAMð5«««ð#=""
"««W««MA««ðA%%%$$$$3JJJJJJJJ3$3333333333333333333333333333JJJJJJJJCJ$3333333$$$$$$$$#M5AAW#5««Mð#!""
"$«@M««A««ðA$$$$$$$3JJJJJJJJ33J3333333JJ3J3J33333333333J3CJJJJJJJJJC333333333$3$$3$$ð#%[email protected]@««ððC"""
"!«#M««#W«M5$$$$$$$3JJJJJJJJJ3333333333333333JJJJJJJJJJ33CCJJJJJJJJJ333333333$$$$$$$MA%AAA5W«MðW!"""
""AðW««ðW«M#$$$$$$3$JJJJJJJJ3333333JJ$CCJCCJJJJJJJJJJJJJ3JJJJJJJJJJC333333333JJJJ$$Að%%AAA5WMMðW""""
"""ðð««[email protected]«ð$3$33333$JJJJJJ333JJ3JJJJCCCJJJJJJ3JJJJJJJJJJJCJJJJJJJJC$J3333333JJJJJ$5%%[email protected]ð«@""""
"""Wð«««#W«M%333333JJJJJJJJJJ3JJJJJ3CJJJJJJJJCJJJJJJJJJJC3JJJJJJJJCJ3J3J3J333JJJJ3$$%%AA5#ð«Mð«!""""
"""!WM««#@««5$333JJJJJJJJJJJJJJ33JJCCJJJJJJJJCJCCCCCCCCCCCJJCJJJJJ33CJJJJ3J33JJJ3$$$%AAA5W«MðW""""""
""""=W««W#««ð%3$JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJC3CJJJJJJJJCJCCCCCCCC7J3JJJJJJJJJJ3JJJJJJ3JJJJJ3$$%AA5#MWððW""""""
"""""ðW««Wð««ð3JCJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJCC3CJJJJJCCJCCCCCCCC7JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJCCJJJJJJJ3
3%%[email protected]ðWðð@"""""""
""""""ð««M#ð«M%JJJJCCJJJJJJJJJJJJJCCC3CCJJJCJJC7CC7C773CJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJC3JJJJJ3333%%%5ððððW""""""""
"""""""«««@@««ðJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJCC3JJCJJJJJ337777C7JCCJJCJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ3JJJJ33333%%5ððððð@""""""""
"""""""ª««MððM«53JJJJJJJJJJJJJJ33CCJJJJJJJJJJJCJ3777C3JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJCCJ3JJ33333%AAððMðWð"""""""""
""""""""W«««5ð«MAJJJJJJJJJJJJJC373JJJJJJJJJJJJJJCC77CJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJCJJ$3333%%%%ðMMð@#""""""""""
""""""""""«««#M«M$C3JJJJJJJCJJ3C3CJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJCCCJCJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ3J3$$$$#ð«W#ð5"""""""""""
""""""""""C«MW%««W%CJJJJJJJJJC73CCJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJCJ3JCJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ3$$$$5M«W5#!""""""""""""
""""""""""""@«[email protected]««5JCCJCC7777CJCJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ33CCCJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ33$$$$AW«Wð5%""""""""""""""
"""""""""""""!M#[email protected]ðC7C#$7777CCCJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJCJJ3CJJJJCJJJJJJJJJJJJJ33$$$$$ðW«W5A5"""""""""""""""
""""""""""""""!MðC%@Wð77$AAJ777JCJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJCJ3(CJCJJJJJJJJJJJJJ33$3$$$$ð«Mð5##""""""""""""""""
""""""""""""""""!W#C3#ð5(7$5#7(CJCJCJJJJJJJJJJJJCJ3C((C3CJCJJJJJJJJ333%$$$%ðW«ðA#5""""""""""""""""""
""""""""""""""""""A#CC$A5J(7%ð#(7JJJCCJJJJJJJJJJC3(((((7JCCJJJJJJ3333%3$%#ðWM#5#""""""""""""""""""""
""""""""""""""""""""!ð7ª!=3J((Jð[email protected]%CCCJJJJJJJJJCCC(((((7(77CCCCJJJJJ$%5##ððA5%""""""""""""""""""""""
""""""""""""""""""""""#5C=""ª(!(Cð[email protected]%3JJJJJJJJJCC(((((7777777CCCJJ#ð@#5##5ð5!"""""""""""""""""""""""
"""""""""""""""""""""""""CA5=..""""7A5###5J(!!!(((((((7777CJJ$%#ðMWð[email protected]"""""""""""""""""""""""""""
""""""""""""""""""""""""""""A53*...""*CJA#Mð#5%AA%%$$$$%#WW##55ðWðA%5#="""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""ªA5$C=!*"""*73%AA5#WWð555#ðMð5A%$%##5C""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""!Að#[email protected]@5JJJCJ33$$%A#ðð##3="""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""!3##ðððð«MWð%%3="""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""

ÂÂ▄ ░ ▄ÂÂÂÂ▒▒▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░░░░░░░░░ÂÂ ░░░░░░░░░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒▒▒ÂÂÂÂ▄ ░ ▄ÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂ█▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄ÂÂÂÂ
▓▒░ ▀█▀ ░░░ ▀███▄▄▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄▄▄███▀ ░░░ ▀█▀ ░▒▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀▀██▄▄▄ ▀████ Alan Wake RF [Region Free]ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████▀ ▄▄▄██▀▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂ▀ ░ ▀ÂÂ ▀███ ████ÂÂ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ÂÂ████ ███▀ÂÂ ▀ ░ ▀ÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██ ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████ ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂ███ÂÂ ╔[RELEASE INFO]╗ÂÂ███ÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂ ╚╝ÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Desenvolvedor:ÂÂRemedy Ent.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDistribuidor: Microsoft Game Studios
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGÛnero: Aventura
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂLanþamento: 28 de maio de 2010
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂFaixa etßria: Inadequado para menores de 14 anos
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂTamanho Descompactado: 7.30 GB
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSistema - Video: REGI├O LIVRE
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂRequerimentos: Xbox360 (destravado)
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂN·mero de CDs ou DVDs: 1 DVD+R DL 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂIdioma: InglÛs 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Team: Paltalk Torrent'sÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Release: ApocalipseÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ * Credits: DreamcatcherÂÂand tcbikerguy6ÂÂÂÂ ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄ ░ ▄ÂÂ▄███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███▄ÂÂ▄ ░ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄ ▄▄█▀▀▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀▀▀█▄▄ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->



Summary:
Bringing a new style of storytelling to Xbox 360, "Alan Wake" is a psychological action thriller from Remedy, the renowned developers of the successful "Max Payne" series. In this dynamic new title exclusively for Xbox 360, players assume the role of Alan Wake, a best-selling suspense author suffering from writer's block, who escapes to a small town only to experience the mysterious disappearance of his wife.
<img src="http://thug.gbatemp.net/x360/alanwake.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Screens:


Spoiler



<img src="http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/2010/054/928006_20100224_screen001.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/2010/042/928006_20100212_screen001.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/2009/230/928006_20090819_screen006.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />



Infos:
FileName: Alan.WakeRF.ApocaBCG (usenet name Alan.Wake.RF.XBOX360 ] [01/68] - x360-alanwake)
FileCount: 67x100MB
Region: Region Free! MULTI 10 (English, Japanese, German, French, Spanish, Italian, Korean, Traditional Chinese, Polish & Russian)


----------



## WildWon (May 4, 2010)

I *really* gotta hack me a 360 one of these days.


----------



## Maz7006 (May 4, 2010)

time to see if this is any good


----------



## Juanmatron (May 4, 2010)

OMGWTF HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Hadrian (May 4, 2010)

Still sore as fuck that the PC version has been cancelled.

Might as well grab a 360 in a few weeks.


----------



## Juanmatron (May 4, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Still sore as fuck that the PC version has been cancelled.
> 
> Might as well grab a 360 in a few weeks.



Me too.


----------



## raulpica (May 4, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> *Still sore as fuck that the PC version has been cancelled.*
> 
> Might as well grab a 360 in a few weeks.


Crap! And my 360 still needs repairs (ANA is acting up)!

Oh well, it seems this will really push me to do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was really looking forward this game, when I saw the first trailer at E3 (iirc), so I guess I should at least give it a try


----------



## T-hug (May 4, 2010)

Can't believe we have it so early should be playing in like 2hours!


----------



## overlord00 (May 4, 2010)

still more than 10 days away from official release... nice work guys... 
might play this in the future, but not right now, other stuff to play atm... liek deus ex


----------



## JohnLoco (May 4, 2010)

Mmmm, perfect for the Jtag.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 4, 2010)

What is it with me not paying attention to these upcoming games......... nothing wrong with surprises I guess and it looks like I will have lots to do this summer.

Thanks as always Thug4L1f3.


----------



## Gaisuto (May 4, 2010)

What a horrible time to not have my own internet...


----------



## moosh01 (May 4, 2010)

Will be playing after work!!!


----------



## FAST6191 (May 4, 2010)

Just to keep things current
[-PRE-]-[XBox360]-(Alan.Wake.RF.MULTI.XBOX360-RanGer)

About 30 seconds later 
[-NUKE-]-[ZoNeNET]-(Alan.Wake.RF.MULTI.XBOX360-RanGer)-(repacked.torrent.release_no.proof.of.own.source_console.rule.2.11)


In other news lost planet 2 dropped, single post elsewhere.


----------



## T-hug (May 4, 2010)

This game is amazing I just finished episode 2 and it's like an episode of the X-Files mixed with Alone in the Dark 4 and Resi Evil/Silent Hill, even a bit of Luigi's Mansion the way you have to shine the torch on on the enemy before firing.
I don't know how many episodes make up the game but the first 2 have been awesome!

[-EDIT-]
Lost Planet 2 now too WTF


----------



## Hadrian (May 4, 2010)

Fuck, I'm going to have to get an Xbox right?


----------



## War (May 5, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. This is my most looked forward to game of this whole year.


----------



## Goli (May 5, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> I *really* gotta hack me a 360 one of these days.


Same... maybe, I dunno, I'm scared of Microsoft  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
It's specially scary considering I live in the same town my country's official MS building is.
I mean, a banned Xbox is like a motion-control-less Wii!


----------



## gisel213 (May 5, 2010)

playing this game on one of my 11 3rod systems i fixed nice game so far.... may switch to lost planet 2 in a 
while.... and to the post about a banned box get one for offline and get one for online then you have nothing
to fear.....


----------



## Goli (May 5, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> playing this game on one of my 11 3rod systems i fixed nice game so far.... may switch to lost planet 2 in a
> while.... and to the post about a banned box get one for offline and get one for online then you have nothing
> to fear.....


I don't have money to buy another Xbox, and if I did, my family would think I'm crazy.


----------



## gisel213 (May 5, 2010)

golio514 said:
			
		

> gisel213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats good dont buy a new one do like i do buy a dead ones for cheap and atempt the x-clamp fix...
I have worked on and flashed so many of these things but yet they still have 3rod just last week
i fixed a jan 2010 and a march 2010 console with all the new parts and tougher liteon drives really
beyond me on that march console??? but that is my point the issue is still there and its not worth
150 to 200 bucks in my eyes so i buy dead ones from 25 to 50 dollars depending on how many
controllers etc come with it then fix it flash and play it and sell them for 75 with a flash stick as
memory and if they want a second controller its 100 and people just love it.....

Learn the x-clamp tutorial and if you master it you will always have an xbox360.... Good Luck


----------



## T-hug (May 5, 2010)

I actually feel guilty playing this knowing I didn't pay for it, that's how good it is.

Anyone know how many episodes it has?  I am up to #6 already.  Some say 10hrs long some say 25hrs..


----------



## Blue-K (May 5, 2010)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> I actually feel guilty playing this knowing I didn't pay for it, that's how good it is.
> 
> Anyone know how many episodes it has?  I am up to #6 already.  Some say 10hrs long some say 25hrs..


6 Episodes it is. But more should be coming via DLC...at least this is what Gametrailers says...

Meh, got my new XBox with iXtreme LT yesterday..so I won't play it yet. Though, really looking forward to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## T-hug (May 5, 2010)

I just finished it was great but I doubt I'll play again, wish I'd done hard mode too as I only died 4 times on normal mode the whole game.  I'd say it took me around 8-9hrs, missed around 1/3 of the collectables.

Also Alan.Wake.XBOX360-GLoBAL just pre'd


----------



## ganons (May 6, 2010)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> I just finished it was great but I doubt I'll play again, wish I'd done hard mode too as I only died 4 times on normal mode the whole game.  I'd say it took me around 8-9hrs, missed around 1/3 of the collectables.
> 
> Also Alan.Wake.XBOX360-GLoBAL just pre'd



so is it 6 chapters?


----------



## T-hug (May 6, 2010)

Yeah 6 chapters, or 'Episodes' as the game calls them.  It's done like the Lost via Domus game, every time you play the game or finish a chapter it does PREVIOUSLY.. ON ALAN WAKE, then shows you the story so far.
I seen a box shot of the game and there is a coupon in it to get DLC on release day so that may be another chapter.


----------



## Gaisuto (May 7, 2010)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Yeah 6 chapters, or 'Episodes' as the game calls them.  It's done like the Lost via Domus game, every time you play the game or finish a chapter it does PREVIOUSLY.. ON ALAN WAKE, then shows you the story so far.
> I seen a box shot of the game and there is a coupon in it to get DLC on release day so that may be another chapter.


It better not, that is rage inducing. This isn't a multiplayer shooter where they can weasel us outta extra maps, this is a god damn story driven single player experience, and I want the entire experience in my $60 purchase!

Sure, I downloaded it. And people will say "Well it comes as a coupon if you buy it..." but what about the used guys? They have to pay extra to see the potential conclusion to their game! This is bullcrap and a half, and you know it.


----------



## Maz7006 (May 7, 2010)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Thug4L1f3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What he said.

Seriously, this DLC shit, sort of ruined it for me and Assassins Creed, paying to see other parts of the game... i mean come on.


----------



## mthrnite (May 7, 2010)

I am going to EAT this game.

I cannot freaking wait!

Of course I'll have to, because I don't got a modded xbox, but once it hits shelves, everything and everybody I currently take care of are on their own, as I'll be sitting in a pitch black room flashing back to Alone in the Dark on 3DO/Silent Hill on Playstation.


----------



## iamthemilkman (May 9, 2010)

You'll still be able to purchase the free DLC episode. And if you pay a cheaper price for a used copy, you very well should pay for it. Unless, however, the previous owner didn't use the code, Gamestop usually leaves those in the box.

And you played the full game as it was intended. Like Heavy Rain, Alan Wake offers DLC beyond the retail experience. People need to stop bitching. Either download it or don't. If it's already on the disc and you're just unlocking it, then yeah, maybe you should bitch, but even then, you know what you're paying for (or not paying for... ahem).


----------



## War (May 9, 2010)

I can't remember where I read this, but apparently, the DLC will fix facial animations among other things. I guess some reviewers were complaining that the facial expressions were a bit "off", so the developers decided to include sort of a patch that will come with the first DLC that should make the facial expressions better.


----------



## Elritha (May 10, 2010)

Didn't really notice anything off about the facial animations when I played it. Finished it recently, have to say it was quite enjoyable.


----------



## iamthemilkman (May 10, 2010)

Edhel said:
			
		

> Didn't really notice anything off about the facial animations when I played it. Finished it recently, have to say it was quite enjoyable.



Same. They're not the best, but they're not bad, either. People just like to bitch like little bitches. It's what they do.

Remedy bit the bait, though.

But yeah, this game looks insanely good. Best shadows and lighting I've seen on consoles to date.


----------



## War (May 21, 2010)

After having played the game and beaten it, I can say that the facial animation fix is needed - this game has some of the most ridiculous facial animations I've ever seen, period.


----------



## iamthemilkman (May 23, 2010)

I found the facial animations to be pretty good. Not the best, as some were better than others, but they were still fine.

And this game was just fanfuckingtastic. Seriously, possibly GOTY for me.


----------

